

Computer Gamers Help Push Frontier Of Brain Research - danso
http://www.npr.org/2013/03/05/173435599/wanna-play-computer-gamers-help-push-frontier-of-brain-research

======
RougeFemme
Very cool -it's like a big 3D coloring book/puzzle. I thought this would be
the standard "play a game, watch your brain react" story. This is so much
better - a game that's fun and helps solve scientific problems.

